# BURNABY | Gold House Towers | 40 fl | 28 fl | T/O



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

A unique design for a condo with gold-tinted windows
and a large digital screen for public art.

City: Burnaby (satellite city to Vancouver) 
Project name : Gold House Towers 
height : 28-40 floors
status : Apparently demolition is underway.


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Klazu, SSP


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Officedweller, SSP


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

https://twitter.com/BoffoGroup


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

YellowFever, SSC


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

https://twitter.com/GRIDSVancouver


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=218614&page=8


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

@City of Rain









@City of Rain


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*BURNABY | Gold House | 38 fl | U/C*














































https://www.buzzbuzzhome.com/ca/gold-house1#image-All-5


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

https://www.buzzbuzzhome.com/ca/gold-house1#image-All-6


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC01198 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

DSC01196 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

DSC01205 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

DSC01202 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

https://vancouver.skyrisecities.com...use-m-41s-rize-alliance-chris-dikeakos.26822/


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

Update from a couple of months ago



Lexus said:


> My Pics
> 2018-08-08
> Only 3 floors left to top up smaller tower!
> IMG_5657 by Dmytro Zhukovets, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_3502 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3499 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3496 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3492 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3489 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4655 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4652 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4649 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4646 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4643 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4638 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_5836 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5832 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5830 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5827 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5824 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5821 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9548 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9540 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9536 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9524 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9522 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9519 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9516 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9514 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9511 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1406 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1410 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1414 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1416 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1418 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1420 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1422 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1424 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20190724_094340 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20190724_094603 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20190724_094614 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20190724_094708 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20190724_094711 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20190724_094717 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20190724_094739 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20190724_094801 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20190724_094846 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20190724_094903 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

https://vancouver.skyrisecities.com...-fl-rize-alliance-chris-dikeakos.26822/page-4


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6537 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6538 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6539 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6540 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6541 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6542 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6543 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6545 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6547 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

2 parts series

IMG_8595 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8596 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8597 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8598 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8599 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8600 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8601 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8602 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

^^ Nice! kay:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Part 2 

IMG_8603 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8604 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8606 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8608 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8609 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8610 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8611 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Part 1
221 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
222 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
223 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
224 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
225 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Part 2

226 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
227 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
234 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
254 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
255 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Part 1


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

One more look of this project


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Final set

part 1


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 2


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Nice! Those golden pebbles are a nice touch...


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A Chicagoan said:


> Nice! Those golden pebbles are a nice touch...


Yeah, thats why I took the pic, the Chinese buyers were targeted.


----------

